# Poison dart frog and full set up worth over £450!!!



## sam1987 (Oct 2, 2010)

Black wood jewel bow front fish tank with hood and new bulbs, Storage cupboards and shelves underneath. Tank alone selling at around £200-£250 as a standard fish tank!

1 Leuc dart frog (yellow and black). Male

Zoo med repti fogger (Mist maker was £65 and still in box. 5 months old)

Lucky Reptile Super Rain (No need to water plants, was £125 and still have box. 5 months old)

BOYU external pump (was £69.99 and still have box. 5 months old)

Various live plants grown in. Water feature built in and live moss at bottom.

Seeded with springtails 2 months ago.

Lots of extra parts for the rain system.

Will also include the habistat for heating although i didnt use for this setup. 

Also have spare gasket for pump plus more extras. 

Just plug in and your away!

Reason for sale: Redecorating and doesnt fit in with the new plans (says the missus ..)

Collect from DA16 2AQ. Tel Sam on 07825187457. If i dont answer am prob at work so give me a text or call after 5:30.

£250 for quick sale ovno


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

this needs to go in the classifieds...  but nice setup


----------



## Jubz (Aug 27, 2013)

*Do I have to come to you if I want it or will you take it to me*

Do I have to come to you if I want it or will you take it to me Just wondering and interested if you can fit in any more frogs?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would think that its been sold as its a very old thread.


----------

